# Cool royalty free background music?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone know of any good sources for good, royalty free background music? Working on a video review of a product and getting a little tired of the built-in jingles from iMovie. 

Would be nice to have a variety, some jazz, maybe some with a more hip, funky urban feel. 

Not looking for free (Although that'd be nice, but not too expensive), but Royalty Free so I can use it as background music for videos I post for ehMac.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Our Entire Library. Over 1500 Tracks
$98.55


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Our Entire Library. Over 1500 Tracks
> $98.55


Thanks Ottawaman, I'll check that out. 

Someone on Twitter pointed me to this site as well:
http://freemusicarchive.org/


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I was going to suggest this, but it was only unreleased--still copyright:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> I was going to suggest this, but it was only unreleased--still copyright:


:lmao: :clap:

I could use that for the unboxing segment of the video! :lmao:


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

I have gone to Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo from time-to-time for background music. You have to sift through a lot of garbage to get to the good stuff, but if you have the time you can find what you need.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

https://creativecommons.org/legalmusicforvideos


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If you happen to find an Independent Artist whose work you like, you may be able to negotiate a reasonable royalty directly, especially if you give the artists/writer credit and thanks within the video. 

Many of the independents maintain websites, give contact info and even respond.

The key word is independent as put a major label in the mix and communication is impossible as is the probable royalty fee.


----------

